# Soundproblem Asus Maximus Formula / AD1988B / SoundMax



## Mayday21 (22. Januar 2008)

_in diesem Forum neu erstellt, ursprünglich hier gepostet._

Hallo zusammen,

habe meinen Rechner nun am WE zusammen gebaut und wollte ihn in Betrieb nehmen.
Im Wesentlichen funktioniert das meiste auch, doch wie ich es ja fast schon erwartet habe funktioniert der Sound nicht ... 
Ich habe sowohl Vista64 wie auch WinXP Prof SP2 installiert, doch unter beiden OS habe ich das selbe Problem:
Die Treiber sind einwandfrei installiert, keine Fehlermeldungen im Gerätemanager, bei beiden habe ich die SoundMax Oberfläche. Doch bei beiden OS höre ich - nichts.
Stecke ich die Stecker für das Headset aus und neu ein, so erkennt dies die Software und läßt mich konfigurieren, was ich wo eingesteckt habe.
Ich denke das was ich eingebe ist korrekt: Kopfhörer hinten und Mikrofon.
Interessanterweise pegelt das Mikro auch aus, wenn ich reinspreche. Nur hören kann ich einfach nichts.
SoundMax Software ist die aktuell erhältliche für beide Betriebssysteme.

Das ärgert mich schon wieder ziemlich.
Jemand eine Idee?

Gruß, Max


----------



## Mayday21 (22. Januar 2008)

Ok, ich bin einen Schritt weiter.
Ich habe einige Dinge geändert: BIOS von 0505 auf 0907 geflashed, im BIOS das Frontpanel auf AC97 statt auf HD Audio gestellt, die aktuellste SoundMax Software von der Asus Homepage geladen (Win XP: V5.10.01.6110; Vista64: V6.10.01(2)6280(JVB)WHQL) und in beiden Betriebssystemen deinstalliert und neu installiert.

Ergebnis: Sound funktioniert nun unter WinXP, nicht aber unter Vista64. Wenn ich den Treiber dort deinstalliere, so erkennt Vista nach dem Neustart das Gerät und installiert einen Windowseigenen Treiber. Dieser funktioniert dann insoweit, als daß die Ausgabegeräte erkannt werden und auch funktionieren: Ich höre etwas. Nur leider erkennt er kein Mikrofon, welches ich aber für Skype brauche.
Installiere ich denn den SoundMax Treiber neu, so wird nach dem Neustart von Vista gemeldet, daß sich an der Gerätekonfiguration etwas geändert hat und der Treiber neu installiert werden muß - und die Endlosschleife beginnt von vorne.


----------



## Mayday21 (24. Januar 2008)

Ich bin ein wenig verwundert. Ich dachte das Board (oder wenigstens der Audio Chip AD1988B, der ja auf mehreren ASUS Boards verbaut wird) sei relativ gängig, gerade hier im pcgh-Forum. 
Doch offenbar hat außer mir niemand das Problem? 
Läuft bei euch dieser Soundchip unter Vista64 etwa problemlos?


----------



## SkastYX (24. Januar 2008)

Ich musste kurzzeitig mal den onboard Sound nutzen und hatte dabei keinerlei Probleme, SupremeFX rein, im Bios aktiviert, Treiber installiert, Headset rein und es lief. Problem hatte ich keine (Vista Ultimate 64bit)


----------



## Mayday21 (24. Januar 2008)

SkastYX schrieb:


> Ich musste kurzzeitig mal den onboard Sound nutzen und hatte dabei keinerlei Probleme, SupremeFX rein, im Bios aktiviert, Treiber installiert, Headset rein und es lief. Problem hatte ich keine (Vista Ultimate 64bit)


Das verstehe ich nicht. Warum zickt das bei mir dann so herum? Weißt Du noch welchen Treiber Du verwendet hast?


----------



## Maggats (24. Januar 2008)

wunder nicht die treiber scheinen einfach nur schrott zu sein.

bei meinem asus board hatte ich die gleichen probleme.

hab einfach ne alte 5 soundkarte eingebaut und die funzt astrein.

ein kumpel von mir hat dasselbe board wie ich verbaut und genau die selben probleme

hab neulich ein m2ne verbaut ebenfalls dasselbe mit dem sound

bei mir hat sich ständig das mic verstellt, du mußt mal im soundmax menü unter wiedergabe gucken ob die hacken beim mic richtig gesetzt sind(einfach auf den punkt unten beim mic klicken)

bei wiedergabe müssen beide hacken raus sein und das mic auf stumm

bei aufnahme muß das mic aktiviert werden, und es darf nur ein häckchen drin sein (*entweder front oder verstärker*)

ich rate dir einfach ne günstige soundkarte zu kaufen, ich hab mich selber lange zeit mit diesem verfluchten onboard sound rumgeärgert. hatte alle treiber durchprobiert und es ist kein einziger dabei der reibungslos geht.


----------



## Mayday21 (24. Januar 2008)

Ja so werd ich es auch machen. Habe mir eine Creative X-FI PCIe Karte bestellt. Hoffe nur, daß ich mit dieser weniger Ärger habe.

Dennoch erscheint es mir unverständlich, warum ein 200 Euro Mainboard solche Zicken macht beim Onboard Sound. Und offenbar ist das ja keine Ausnahme.
Und ich hatte noch überlegt, mir doch lieber ein Gigabyte Board zu kaufen ...


----------



## Mayday21 (28. Januar 2008)

Mayday21 schrieb:


> die aktuellste SoundMax Software von der Asus Homepage geladen (Win XP: V5.10.01.6110; Vista64: V6.10.01(2)6280(JVB)WHQL) und in beiden Betriebssystemen deinstalliert und neu installiert.


Ein Tipp für alle, die sich ebenfalls damit herumschlagen ...
Der Treiber V6.10.01(2)6280(JVB)WHQL enthält auch 32bit Treiber für WinXP in einem der Unterverzeichnisse, der aber auf der Downloadseite nicht angekündigt ist:


> SoundMAX Audio Driver V6.10.01(2).6280(JVB) for 32bit Windows Vista (WHQL)& V6.10.01(2).6280(JVB) for 64bit Vista(WHQL).


Das erklärt wohl auch folgendes Verhalten: Wenn man die installiert, hat man das selbe Problem wie unter Vista64: Das Mikro wird nicht erkannt. Ist das etwa ein Problem dieser Treiberversion?? Testen die Programmierer das nicht?? Warum ist der XP Treiber integriert wenn er gar nicht richtig funktioniert?

Ich teste weiter ... bis meine X-Fi Karte da ist, dann wird der Schrott deaktiviert und ausgebaut.


----------



## kaiundtine (28. Januar 2008)

Om , da klingels doch bei mir. Bin doch nicht der einzige. Das scheint wohl ein Asus Bord Problem zu sein. Ich habe das P5K Premium. Ab und zu ist der Sound hier auch fort. Wenn ich die Kopfhöre oder Boxen ins richtige Loch  stecke, zeigt mit Soundmax an, dasd ich doch wechseln soll. Zwar total Blödsinn da ich schon in der grünen Buchse bin, aber es geht totzdem nicht. 
Habe auch während des Gamen Soundprobleme, wobei ich auch das Gefühl habe, dass dies die Leistung des Rechner in diesen Moment beeinflußt.

Weiß auch nicht so recht an was das liegt. werde mir woll eine andere Soundkarte holen


----------



## Mayday21 (29. Januar 2008)

Ha!
Gestern hab ich noch mal einen Installationsmarathon hinter mich gebracht.
Treiber gibt es für WinXP x86 nur einen, der im Vista Paket (V6.10.01(2).6280(JVB)) von Asus mitgelieferte ist auch der seperat erhältliche V5.10.01.6110 für WinXP. Unangenehmer Nebeneffekt ist, daß der ohnehin sehr langsame Download bei Asus für den Vista Treiber so unnötig lange dauert. Bis zu einer Stunde Zeit muß man für die knapp 60 MB mitbringen ...

Wie dem auch sei, ettliche Deinstallation, Neuinstallationen und Hardwareerkennungen haben das Mikrofon nicht dazu bewegen können, zu funktionieren. 

Dann schließlich kam mir eine Idee, die auch beim ersten Mal schon zum Erfolg geführt hatte:
Ich habe im Bios die Einstellung im _Front Panel Support Type_ geändert (diesmal von AC97 zurück auf HD Audio). Der SoundMax Treiber im Windows erkannte nach dem Neustart, daß an der Hardware etwas verändert wurde und eine Neuinstallation nötig wäre. 
Diese durchgeführt und neugestartet - und prompt war unter den Audioeingängen das Mikrofon vorhanden und funktionierte!
Im Übrigen war das nicht das einzige Gerät, welches nicht erkannt wurde! Statt vorher 4 Wiedergabe- und 1 Aufnahmegerät(e) in der Lautstärkeregelung wurden nun 6 Wiedergabe- und 4 Aufnahmegeräte erkannt.

Bleibt nur festzuhalten: der Treiber ist einfach eine Zumutung. Da auch im Betrieb Probleme zu erwarten sind (siehe unter anderem mein Vorredner) werde ich auf jeden Fall auf eine externe Soundkarte umsteigen.


----------



## Hans im Glück (8. Februar 2008)

Von meinem Frontpanel geht auch nur der Kopfhöreranschluss, der Mikrofonanschluss geht nicht/total leise. An der Supreme FX angeschlossen funktioniert es


----------



## Mayday21 (30. Mai 2008)

Mayday21 schrieb:


> Ja so werd ich es auch machen. Habe mir eine Creative X-FI PCIe Karte bestellt. Hoffe nur, daß ich mit dieser weniger Ärger habe.


... sprachs seinerzeit ...
... und nun - 4 Monate später - weiß ich, daß es eine schlechte Entscheidung war. Erst hatte ich wochenlang Ärger, die Soundkarte unter Skype zum Laufen zu bringen - was erst durch ein mehr als überfälliges Treiberupdate gelang - und nun nach dem SP1 für Vista hängt sich Supreme Commander daran auf.
Ergo: Das Ding ist unter Vista ebenfalls nicht zu gebrauchen und fliegt auch wieder. Ich besorg mir ne Soundkarte für 5, so wie es schon Maggats vorgeschlagen hatte ...


----------



## Stormbringer (5. Juni 2008)

Mayday21 schrieb:


> ... sprachs seinerzeit ...
> ... und nun - 4 Monate später - weiß ich, daß es eine schlechte Entscheidung war. Erst hatte ich wochenlang Ärger, die Soundkarte unter Skype zum Laufen zu bringen - was erst durch ein mehr als überfälliges Treiberupdate gelang - und nun nach dem SP1 für Vista hängt sich Supreme Commander daran auf.
> Ergo: Das Ding ist unter Vista ebenfalls nicht zu gebrauchen und fliegt auch wieder. Ich besorg mir ne Soundkarte für 5, so wie es schon Maggats vorgeschlagen hatte ...



nun ja.... bei vielen anderen (u.a. bei mir) läuft die x-fi auf vista64 zumindest soweit das nichts abstürzt.

hab hier eine club3d theatron agrippa herumliegen - interesse?


----------



## Mayday21 (6. Juni 2008)

Du hast vermutlich auch nicht die X-Fi Xtreme Audio PCI Express Version. Diese scheint andere Treiber zu haben. Jedenfalls gab es mit der bei mir Probleme. Wie auch immer, demnächst versuche ich nochmal mit der mitgelieferten Karte mein Glück und danach dann mit ner billigen Speed-Link


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Juni 2008)

nicht vielleicht doch mein sonderangebot agrippa?


----------



## Mayday21 (6. Juni 2008)

Vorerst nicht, die anderen Karten hab ich ja schon rumliegen bei mir


----------

